# Configuração do Iptables ao reiniciar

## Silver FOX

Pessoal,

A dúvida é simples, mas está dificil de achar a resposta.

Instalei o iptables, configurei as regras e adicionei ao boot. Mas toda a vez que eu reinicio o micro perco as configurações.

O mais próximo que eu cheguei de resolver foi com o comando iptables save. Mas mesmo assim, não funciona.

Ajuda please?

Abs,

----------

## jacksonlopes

Olá.

  Tente isso:

 iptables-save > arquivo_regras.txt

 acrescente suas regras..

 iptables-restore arquivo_regras.txt

----------

## Silver FOX

O problema é que toda a vez que eu bootar vou ter de fazer isso...

Quero que o iptables carregue a configuração automaticamente a cada boot.

Abs,

----------

## sebastianswc

 *Silver FOX wrote:*   

> O problema é que toda a vez que eu bootar vou ter de fazer isso...
> 
> Quero que o iptables carregue a configuração automaticamente a cada boot.
> 
> Abs,

 

o forum do gentoo ta fora, mas quando voltar, esse link pode te ajudar:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Iptables_for_newbies

----------

